# Newly hatched Cherry shrimp



## Roy Deki

So, just how small are they when newly hatched?


----------



## gnatster

1mm or less, or to be more scientific about it, really really small


----------



## Sully

The cherry babies can be visualized as small as the amount of lead that sticks out of mechanical pencils...same thickness, and very very short. 

Very interesting creatures, they're flying, swimming every which way in my tank, even the babies. I call them flying red ants. 

-SULLY


----------



## sayembara

the size of the babies is about this --> " - "


----------



## jemarcus

i beg to differ guys, the hatchlings are barely visible, they are just white dots that jump all over the tank. easily identified if u have a green or brown background. u can see them jumping when disturbed.
those that you see around " - " are already in their shrimplet period =)


----------



## JerseyScape

jemarcus said:


> i beg to differ guys, the hatchlings are barely visible, they are just white dots that jump all over the tank. easily identified if u have a green or brown background. u can see them jumping when disturbed.
> those that you see around " - " are already in their shrimplet period =)


I always thought that they were the size of this: - <--- but then when you think about it rationally, how many of those little lines would fit under the small cherry shrimp?  You might be right that they are smaller.


----------



## rain-

Red Cherries don't have a larval stage, they are already little shrimps when they hatch. Little white jumpy things are something other than RCS babies. 

They are about 1-2 millimetres when they hatch.


----------



## jemarcus

rain- said:


> Red Cherries don't have a larval stage, they are already little shrimps when they hatch. Little white jumpy things are something other than RCS babies.
> 
> They are about 1-2 millimetres when they hatch.


something other than RCS would mean water fleas?

take a specimen with a drooper and put it under the microscope to be more exact of what is in your tank.

if you have pregnant RCS, and the eggs have gone through at least 3 weeks period and then suddenly disappear, those white jumpy things are definitely your baby RCS. if you have water fleas, it should come from your newly introduced plants.

considering that your tank is stable, no new plants should be introduced.

in addition, any white worms i.e tubeworms or planaria infestation definitely do not jump around. so ya.


----------



## rain-

Yeah, water fleas or cyclops or something else, even seed shrimps are tiny jumpy critters. I just think that if you see a newborn shrimplet, you will know that it is a shrimp. It is just like a miniature version of the adults. But I suppose you could call them little jumpy things too. 

Seed shrimp (1 millimetres or a bit under):









Cyclops (1 millimetres or a bit under):









Newborn White Pearl shrimplet (these pictures are zoomed in more than the first ones, the size of this shrimplet is 1-2 millimetres):




























And these are newborn Caridina/Neocaridina "Zeylanica" babies, they are free swimming at first, sometimes they cling to the glass, but usually they float around (you can click the picture to view a larger version). This is how the mother looked like with the tiny, tiny eggs.


----------



## jemarcus

hey bro, the point is, i don't have cyclops. so please stop saying that.
i do take that as an insult in case u don't know. 

great pics anyway.


----------



## rain-

Well, I am sorry if I insulted you in some way. I can't actually understand what would be insulting about having microscopic creatures in your aquarium, they do belogn in a working aquarium. I love those little critters, but I assume that some people don't like them then.

And to explain. You wrote:



jemarcus said:


> i beg to differ guys, the hatchlings are barely visible, they are just white dots that jump all over the tank. easily identified if u have a green or brown background. u can see them jumping when disturbed.
> those that you see around " - " are already in their shrimplet period =)


You say that first they are just white dots, and the larger ones are in their shrimplet period. That seems like you think they are still undergoing some changes in their appearance after they hatch. And that what I was trying to clarify for others who might not know that that isn't the case with these species.

They look exactly the same as the adult shrimps from the beginning and "-" is their size when they hatch, in millimetres that is 1-2, more close to 2 than 1. That's all what I was trying to say. The magnified White Pearl shrimplet in those pictures of mine is most likely just the same size as newborn Red Cherry shrimplet.

This is about 2 days old Crystal Red shrimplet (the plant is Rotala rotundifolia):


----------



## Chris S

Is that your camera that takes such tiny awesome close-ups? If it is waht type is it. I want that camera.


----------



## Roy Deki

So if they are 1 mm at the time of hatching. Where do they hatch? Does the mother drop the eggs during hatching?


----------



## rain-

Chris S: Thank you.  I use two cameras, I think most of those were taken with Canon Powershot A80, it has a nice macro option. Couple of them were taken with Canon EOS 300D, which is just magnificent camera (digital SLR).

Roy Deki: When the eggs are ready to hatch the mother gets a bit anxious and starts to move around the tank and to move vigorously her swimmeters so the babies will start hatching. So the eggs aren't dropped, the babies will actually hatch underneath the mothers tail


----------



## milalic

rain-,

amazing photos as usual.


----------



## milalic

rain- said:


> Chris S: Thank you.  I use two cameras, I think most of those were taken with Canon Powershot A80, it has a nice macro option. Couple of them were taken with Canon EOS 300D, which is just magnificent camera (digital SLR).
> 
> Roy Deki: When the eggs are ready to hatch the mother gets a bit anxious and starts to move around the tank and to move vigorously her swimmeters so the babies will start hatching. So the eggs aren't dropped, the babies will actually hatch underneath the mothers tail


I agree with this. If it does not look like a miny version of the parents, it most surely is not a shrimp.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## LiLGuppyGal181

awsome pics! very helpful as well, especially since I am just starting out with cherry shrimp hoto:


----------



## jemarcus

mm, yes they are definite replicas of the parents,
but definitely not visible with the naked eye. u can see them moving around, but u can't see the legs or eyes at all.


----------



## milalic

Any updates on this?

Thanks


----------



## kivit

well, I DO have cyclops in some of my daphnia cultures and I have been wonering just exactly what they were! thanks for the great photo! think i will feed them to my bettas!


----------

